# FreeBSD13.0: gptzfsboot will not boot from ZFS volume with bookmark_v2 active (fresh install)



## epicure (Mar 24, 2022)

I have (painfully) experienced the following problem and I would welcome the community's feedback before I go crazy:
On a newly installed FreeBSD13.0 system, with legacy bios boot and `gptzfsboot`installed, the system will not boot if the pool has a bookmark created giving error :


```
ZFS: unsupported feature: com.datto:bookmark_v2
ZFS: pool zroot is not supported
```

When switching to UEFI boot, the same system starts up (i.e. boots from ZFS) without problem.

The issue is easy to reproduce:


Create a new VM (I used bhyve) and install 13.0 choosing GPT(dual) on ZFS root.
Boot using a bios loader
login, take a snapshot and create a bookmark
reboot
System gives an error as above
power down system
Change the loader to UEFI
boot up the system
the system works correctly.

Could it be that `gptzfsboot`does *not* support all the ZFS-supported features of 13.0? Or am I missing the obvious?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 24, 2022)

I would first try it on bare metal. Because what if the issue lies in bhyve or it's configuration ?


----------



## bakul (Mar 24, 2022)

file a bug report &/or ask on the freebsd-fs mailing list.


----------



## covacat (Mar 25, 2022)

source code says it should be supported
are you sure you have the correct version of gptzfsboot ?

```
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  158858 Apr  9  2021 /boot/gptzfsboot
MD5 (/boot/gptzfsboot) = 7f225794f3a3c3c44d2475e23ad78a4a
```


----------



## epicure (Mar 25, 2022)

covacat said:


> source code says it should be supported
> are you sure you have the correct version of gptzfsboot ?
> 
> ```
> ...


That’s the first thing I checked. It comes from the 13.0 install iso. I even dd’d the code and did a byte compare.


----------



## epicure (Mar 25, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I would first try it on bare metal. Because what if the issue lies in bhyve or it's configuration ?


The error message comes from the boot code,  But I will indeed try at least with another virtualisation platform to exclude this (no bare metal easily available).
EDIT: Not reproducible under VirtualBox


----------

